# Solved: WarCraft III cinematics look bleached out?



## Foley471 (Feb 14, 2003)

OK, so I bought the warcraft 3 battle chest, and the actual game runs fine but the cinematics/CGI scenes look all bleached out, like the gamma is cranked WAY up. this does not effect my other newer game Final Fantasy XI. I'm running an AMD Athlon XP 2600+, Gigabyte 7vt600 MoBo, with Win XP Pro and a GeForce FX 5600 256MB all with the latest drivers. Should I try just re-installing the game maybe, or is there a way to try and fix without going that drastic?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Might be a problem with your Nvidia drivers similar to one resolved by just_lord here:

http://groups.google.com/group/micr...+media+player"&rnum=10&hl=en#a9b15fed204d1282

The symptoms are washed out color in Media Player and perhaps games as well.


----------



## Foley471 (Feb 14, 2003)

well gorrammit... thanks Rollin' Rog, that did the trick exactly.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

:up:


----------



## boglavius (Apr 19, 2007)

Unfortunately I get the same annoying problem on my laptop, but my vid. card is the integrated intel 945gm. The game runs flawlessly on max. settings but the crappy cinematics quality ruins it for me. Any ideas (been playing with overlay settings but no good outcome). Please help!


----------



## boglavius (Apr 19, 2007)

Could this be unmarked as solved until I find a solution for my Intel-based system? It did't get a lot of reads since my post, and the problem really ruins the game for me (just starting the game). Thx. Mr. Moderator!


----------



## boglavius (Apr 19, 2007)

I found out that going through display properties\video overlay\contrast and modifying it to a lower value (10) helps a bit, but I suppose there must be another way to do this. Please move it to unsolved. Or should I open a new thread?


----------



## boglavius (Apr 19, 2007)

I have found a solution for this problem and foun one, finally. I have tried every patch released for W3 and the problem appears from update 1.06. They might have changed something at that point, but I guess it's going to be impossible to figure out. My suspicion is on "game.dll". I guess it can only be fixed by a driver update or by messing with the overlay controls.


----------

